
Show HN: Goad – AWS Lambda powered load testing tool - jcxplorer
https://goad.io
======
jcxplorer
Goad was our entry in this year's Gopher Gala and was built in under 48 hours
by a team of 4.

GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/gophergala2016/goad](https://github.com/gophergala2016/goad)

------
whatnotests
Any plans to include a way to "script" the urls, types of requests, etc?

Load testing is more than hammering a single URL thousands of times.

~~~
jcxplorer
Definitely! Not something we could have done properly in 48 hours though :)

~~~
whatnotests
Take a look at the work by
[https://stormforger.com/](https://stormforger.com/)

They offer a ruby DSL last time I checked.

------
djhworld
Pretty cool.

I wish Lambda supported Go natively, the node.js wrapper hack to invoke the
binary and proxy the stdin/out is really dumb.

------
heavenlyhash
Drat. "Goad" \-- as in the "prod" or "poke" sense of the word -- has been my
defacto default name for the inevitable build script in my golang projects
(once I grow out of the single-word `go` tool commands). I'll have to rename
if this catches on :D

------
siscia
The idea is interesting, but I wonder how this isn't very expensive to run...

~~~
jcxplorer
A test that would use 100 lambda functions in parallel from each of the 4
regions and run for 5 minutes would cost about 3 USD. That should achieve a
concurrency level of 100,000. That would be the most expensive test possible
at the moment. Smaller tests are basically free.

~~~
djb_hackernews
Not to rain on anyone's parade but you could generate A LOT more load using
regular old EC2 instances if all you had was $3...

~~~
inyourtenement
Lambdas might be easier to launch and coordinate.

